# After Effects Video Vorlagen....



## Icecyper (9. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag,
was ich suche sind Vorlagen für Adobe After Effects CS4, ich müsste eigentlich welche haben laut dem Video was ich jetzt hier verlinke (Vorspulen auf 1:20), ich denke was gemeint ist, ist klar. Aber ich finde diese Vorlagen bei mir auf dem Rechner nicht. Kann man sich die nachträglich downloaden irgendwo? Oder sind Sie einfach super versteckt?

Mfg

M.S


----------

